# Do You Like Polls?



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Polls prove statistical results and can indicate something useful when a community of folks respond to it. I can quote these statistical results, too. I find polls useful. What about you?


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

I find polls both interesting and personally useless. Interesting as psycho-social insights; irrelevant to my musical tastes.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Strange Magic said:


> I find polls both interesting and personally useless. Interesting as psycho-social insights; irrelevant to my musical tastes.


Same here.......................


----------



## HenryPenfold (Apr 29, 2018)

I voted yes. I find them fascinating and I'm always glad that someone else sets them up so I can carry on pretending that I'm too cool to start a poll.


----------



## Malx (Jun 18, 2017)

Occasional polls can be interesting, but a proliferation of them becomes tedious.
Having said that if they are in a sub forum for those who like to indulge - where's the harm.
....and no I didn't take part in this one


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

Malx said:


> Occasional polls can be interesting, but *a proliferation of them becomes tedious*.
> Having said that if they are in a sub forum for those who like to indulge - where's the harm.
> ....and no I didn't take part in this one


I agree, and also did not take part.


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

Strange Magic said:


> I find polls both interesting and personally useless. Interesting as psycho-social insights; *irrelevant to my musical tastes.*


Same here, although you may find them more interesting than I do.


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

ArtMusic said:


> Polls *prove* statistical results and can indicate something useful when a community of folks respond to it. I can quote these statistical results, too. I find polls useful. What about you?


Polls do not and cannot _prove_ anything, they only indicate something about the structure of the poll and the polled population, to say otherwise only demonstrates a lack of understanding of what statistics are all about.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Becca said:


> Polls do not and cannot _prove_ anything, they only indicate something about the structure of the poll and the polled population, to say otherwise only demonstrates a lack of understanding of what statistics are all about.


Statistics prove what the current population thinks. Pure and simple.


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

I see that you haven't learnt anything about the meaning of statistics during you absence from the forum.


----------



## HenryPenfold (Apr 29, 2018)

Becca said:


> I see that you haven't learnt anything about the meaning of statistics during you absence from the forum.


Harsh

..........


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Becca said:


> I see that you haven't learnt anything about the meaning of statistics during you absence from the forum.


The meaning of statistics is shown by what it shows. X% agrees to something, while Y% agrees to something else etc. It is a vital part of being on the pulse of what people think about something.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

ArtMusic said:


> The meaning of statistics is shown by what it shows. X% agrees to something, while Y% agrees to something else etc. It is a vital part of being on the pulse of what people think about something.


It's good to know that there's someone around here who has his/her hands on the TC pulse.


----------



## adriesba (Dec 30, 2019)

Some polls don't interest me, but in general I find them entertaining.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Bulldog said:


> It's good to know that there's someone around here who has his/her hands on the TC pulse.


Thank you sir/madam.


----------



## Chilham (Jun 18, 2020)

Strange Magic said:


> I find polls both interesting and personally useless. Interesting as psycho-social insights; irrelevant to my musical tastes.


I like it when I agree with the popular poll favourite. I also like when when I don't agree.


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

Chopin is my favourite Pole. Oh, wait, I see, polls!! . Note to self, must pay attention! I voted who cares.


----------

